# simplycdkeys.com



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Just a little advice,

over the BH weekend my xbox live run out so went online and found a site called simplycdkeys.com / simplygames.com, both site look very professional and seemed ok, so went a head with the purchase of the live code. (paid payapl) 

codes are to be with you within 5 minutes of purchase, mine never arrived, didnt thing to much of it as it was the BH weekend, so waited all day tuesday and sent an email (no reply to email)

called them today to find out my code, and they are asking for me to send in Photo ID and a utility bill to confirm my order.


What do you think?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i would cancel the order get a refund tbh


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

My brother ordered some bits on the net last week and they also asked for the same but also asked for a copy of the front of his card. My brother asked for a refund because you cant be giving anyone info like that they can use it to do I'd fraud. 
I'd ask for my money back


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

*Little email update. *

Hi my name,

Thank you for your recent order with SimplyCDKeys (Order Ref: my order number). Digital downloads do attract a higher level of fraud and for this reason we request account verification before we complete the order. This is very quick and it is a one-time only requirement, which covers ALL future orders. Account verification protects ourselves and our customers. Please note at this time your payment has been pre-authorised but funds have NOT yet been captured.

Please upload (via the link below) information from one of the following options to verify your identity.

Alternatively please reply directly to this email [email protected] with the appropriate files attached.

Option 1 - Photo or scan of your driving licence (must include registered billing address);

Option 2 - Photo or scan of your passport AND one utility bill (must include registered billing address);


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

This was the email my brother got and asked for his money back as he paid by card. There fast to take the money but not so fast to put it back. Lucky for you looks like the company your dealing with has not taken your money yet

Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for placing your order at www.discount-supplements.co.uk.
Discount Supplements takes fraud very seriously to help protect you as a customer.
Occasionally we may require additional information from the card holder to prove their identity.

In order for us to process your order for dispatch we will require additional information from you.

We require copies of the following:-
Current passport (photo page) or photo driving licence

Copy of the front of the debit or credit card used for purchase

You can send this information by email or fax to 01376 528730.
International faxes can be sent to +44 1376 528730.
Alternatively, please reply to this email attaching any photo's or scans.

If we do not hear from you in due course, your order will be cancelled.

Kind regards,
Customer Services
www.discount-supplements.co.uk
Tel: 0800 610 1144


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I've used simplygames.com in the past with no issues


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Quick search around the web would suggest they are legit and have a good reputation although I agree I wouldn't be comfortable giving them those details.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I would walk away, there is absolutely no reason for them to need that information, this is why paypal have their own trusted security measures.

Think about when you set up pay pal, did they need any of this information? - No.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree... way over the top and not needed for this type of transaction... I owuldn't be happy giving that information over...

Seems the same as shops like PC world etc asking for your postcode and address when buying in cash..... I refuse to give mine over...I normally give them the stores one... :lol:


:thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Get your money back.

I used cdkeys.com for a 12 month Live subscription at £25.64 so might be worth looking at them as an alternative.

You don't have to provide ID but they do ask for a mobile number to send a verification code to.

Quick easy transaction. Code came straight through.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I used CDKeys.com as well. Never been asked for additional info. Cheap enough as well.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Iv used similar in the past and it was fine, no id needed tho


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Shouldn't need to send that - just use cheapxboxlivecodes website instead without hassle


----------

